# Pex question



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

For yous guys who are knowledgeable about Pex. I have the crimp tools to repair the old and hateful polybutylene ,,,, 
We are seeing more and more Pex in my area and just need to know .....

If I need to repair it ,,, can I use the SAME crimp tool ???

Man , I don't want to buy anymore of those things !!

Please advice ,,,

Cal


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Depends on the tool you have.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Depends on your tool but probably yes if it's a ring crimper. Just make sure it's properly adjusted.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I understand . You work with much Pex ? You like it ?


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Depends on your tool but probably yes if it's a ring crimper. Just make sure it's properly adjusted.


Was there any other kind? I saw a lot of PB rings that had kind of an ear pulled out on two sides but I never saw those tools for sale. Is that what you are talking about?

BTW, Cal, make sure your tools are calibrated correctly. Holler if you don't know what I mean.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah ,, I'm a copper guy with a little cpvc starting to squeak in . I just want to make sure I'm ready . My crimping tools work great on PB repairs .

Calibrate ? Not sure .

Cal


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes, Watts Pex uses the pinch ring and Viega has the ss rin g too. Cal's right, you need 4 different tools to work pex.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Cal said:


> Yeah ,, I'm a copper guy with a little cpvc starting to squeak in . I just want to make sure I'm ready . My crimping tools work great on PB repairs .
> 
> Calibrate ? Not sure .
> 
> Cal


You need a special calibrating tool to do this. It's called a GO/NO GO Gauge. 

If you can't find one let me know and I'll see what i can do to hook you up with one.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Yes, Watts Pex uses the pinch ring and Viega has the ss rin g too. Cal's right, you need 4 different tools to work pex.


OK, we weren't on the same page. I thought you were talking about tools that were used for PB only, back in the PB days. But yeah, today there are a variety of different joining systems.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes I have the GO/NO GO tool .

Thank you guys !

Cal


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Cal with qest pex crimp tools and similar the go no go guage works on both.I have had to do some quick repairs and the tools crossed over. You will need transition couplings to go from poly to pex.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What proud said


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Proud Plumber said:


> You will need transition couplings to go from poly to pex.


Wish they make a special adapter for it, but not sure that will happen, in the mean time a poly barbed MIP with a FIP pex adapter, hose clamps and that what it takes.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Wish they make a special adapter for it, but not sure that will happen, in the mean time a poly barbed MIP with a FIP pex adapter, hose clamps and that what it takes.


They do make a Poly X Pex coupling. If that was what you were getting at.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm talking about the black yard pipe not the gray color pipe found in modular homes.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Wish they make a special adapter for it, but not sure that will happen, in the mean time a poly barbed MIP with a FIP pex adapter, hose clamps and that what it takes.


Several manufactures including Watts makes transition fittings for poly - PEX.

Mark


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> Several manufactures including Watts makes transition fittings for poly - PEX.
> 
> Mark



The black poly yard pipe, I know about the gray poly couplings, as far as I know there in no ring made for the black poly yard pipe. If there is show me a link.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ron are you talking about the black polyethylene pipe?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes they use it here for water service and sprinkler piping.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yea that's just barbed fitting and hose clap stuff.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I wish they would make it illegal in the code, I hate the stuff, any pipe that depends on a worm clamp should not be allowed, but as of today it's code approved, outside


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

after spending most of my plumbing career in st. louis where pex was not allowed then moving to south dakota which is just filled with pex ive developed a pretty good knowledge of pex, wirsbo, and polybute. there are many ways to transition between them. the black polybute comes in 100 lbs, 160 lbs, and 200 lbs. its been mainly used in these parts for agricultural applications but with the rise of copper prices alot of the municipalites are allowing 200 lbs polybute for water services. it makes me sick but when in rome. ive come to like and trust wirsbo the product from uponor. ive had systems in operation for 7 years w/out a problem. standard pex i still dont trust as much as wirsbo but when i go into a home i try to keep new piping product specific. if they have copper i use copper, if they have pex i use pex. when i do use regular pex i use the stainless steet oatiker type clamp. that way i only need one tool for all rings 1/2" - 1". watts makes a fine crimp tool for these rings.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> The black poly yard pipe, I know about the gray poly couplings, as far as I know there in no ring made for the black poly yard pipe. If there is show me a link.


 
ooops.... I was talking about polybutylene to PEX.

BY the way Polyethylene can come in blue, gray or black but is different than "poly black" piping. 

Mark


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

As always ,, I VERY MUCH appreciate the advice ! Sometimes this old dog has to learn new tricks or ,,,, just die on the porch !

Cal


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

One of the benefits to my position is the ability to put my hands on piles of information. Some usefull some crap. Anyway I think you pex neophytes may find this bit helpfull.

www.pexinfo.com


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

to many brands of pexs and plastic water supply pipes,i prefer good old copper.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi tony, welcome to PZ how about a intro from you, tell us where you live and how you came about being a plumber.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 4, 2008)

I have used pex crimpers alot but never head of a go no go tool. can someone help explain this one for me ?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Kyle...
Check out this thread...
http://www.plumbingzone.com/showthread.php?p=11650&posted=1#post11650


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Kyle said:


> I have used pex crimpers alot but never head of a go no go tool. can someone help explain this one for me ?


:whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Kyle said:


> I have used pex crimpers alot but never head of a go no go tool. can someone help explain this one for me ?


Kyle are you a plumber?


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Kyle said:


> I have used pex crimpers alot but never head of a go no go tool. can someone help explain this one for me ?


A go - no go is a guage that is used for checking crimp rings to insure proper calibration of your crimp tool.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 4, 2008)

redwood yes i am . thanks proud plumber. Ive used a pex gauge. 
thought a " go no go " was a different tool like brand name tool or something. 
my mistake


----------

